# Heroic Police k9



## ladylaw203 (May 18, 2001)

Hero Dog Awards :: Contestants





grab a kleenex,read and vote


----------



## Courtney (Feb 12, 2010)

*tears*

Stories like this break my heart & a absolute reality of LEO. This guy positioned himself as a sniper and waited.

What incredible training and a outstanding dog. I'm happy to hear Jynx is with the young family of the handler.

Thank you for your service Deputy Sheriff Pagerly & GODSPEED K9 Jynx.


----------



## mycobraracr (Dec 4, 2011)

Voted


----------



## DFrost (Oct 29, 2006)

All give some; some give all. May he rest in peace. My prayers are with his family and co-workers. 

DFrost


----------



## DanielleOttoMom (May 11, 2010)

What sad and heroic story. May officer Pagerly RIP. Prayers for his wife and baby. I'm happy to hear Jynx is retired and at home with his family.


----------



## ksotto333 (Aug 3, 2011)

DFrost said:


> All give some; some give all. May he rest in peace. My prayers are with his family and co-workers.
> 
> DFrost


This says it all...with my deepest respect...


----------

